# Climbing and Descending Class, June 8th...



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

If anyone is interested I have set up a class with Matt McNamara of Sterling Sports Group. (http://www.sterlingwins.com)

He donated a couple of prizes to our Waves to Wine team last year that I did with Thien, Andy and a few others. I also took his class last year and it was really helpful. The class is for beginners but advanced riders can also benefit from the class. The Alta Velo team rode with the class last year.

The class will cover Climbing and Descending, slow and high speed handling skills, etc.

*If you are interested or have any questions please PM me your email address so I can forward it to Matt. He will then email you the invitation/link for the June 8th class.* 

I know it's the same day as the RBR ride but I had already nailed the date down before I knew about the RBR ride.

*Here are the details:

What: Cycling Skills Clinic - including climbing,descending, group riding, high and low speed handling skills, and fun (I'll request he talk about bumping wheels in a paceline)

When: June 8th, 8:30 - 11:30 

Meet at 8:30am at The Bicycle Outfitter (Fremont Ave and Foothill Expwy - address in invitation -website is down)

Where: The hills and dales around Los Altos and Stevens Canyon.

Itinerary: mailed to particpants upon registration or via PDF before the event (preference?)

Cost: $50 via paypal invitation (reg price is $70)*

Thanks!
Gary

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated in any way to Matt and Sterling... I took his class last year and was very impressed at his ability to teach. Plus he donated prizes to our Waves to Wine team so I wanted to return the favor.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lots of views... one PM but no posts? No one else is interested?  

Gary


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks like a decent program at a decent price. I have a ride conflict that day though...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> Looks like a decent program at a decent price. I have a ride conflict that day though...


As in the RoadBikeReview ride right Coop?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

thien said:


> As in the RoadBikeReview ride right Coop?



Current plans are for a climbing ride the day before (80+ miles, ~10K climbing) and either the short or extended RBR ride on Sunday, depending on whether I can still walk or not.

But if Gee3/Matt can teach me how to hold a fast tight descending corner so low that the rear derailleur scrapes the ground, I may just blow off the RBR ride.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

thinkcooper said:


> Current plans are for a climbing ride the day before (80+ miles, ~10K climbing) and either the short or extended RBR ride on Sunday, depending on whether I can still walk or not.
> 
> But if Gee3/Matt can teach me how to hold a fast tight descending corner so low that the rear derailleur scrapes the ground, I may just blow off the RBR ride.


Matt may be able to teach you as I'm still just a student in for the class and ride. 

I could but you'll end up in the hospital because after the RD scrapes the rest of you will too! Then you'd come after me and scrape me into the ground! haha!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Let me know if you got the invite yet Granger... Hopefully you already did.

Anyone else interested?

Thanks!!
Gary


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Can't make this one but I'm going to keep my eyes out for another one of theses. Are there frequently clinics like this up there?
Sounds like a good time and I'd love to ride up in the Bay Area again, on the road this time.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

robbyracer said:


> Can't make this one but I'm going to keep my eyes out for another one of theses. Are there frequently clinics like this up there?
> Sounds like a good time and I'd love to ride up in the Bay Area again, on the road this time.


Hey Robby,

Sorry you can't make it this time!

If there is enough interest again later on I'll set up another class with Matt. Otherwise, keep an eye out on his website for the classes. I also see the Velogirls putting classes on as well. I believe they post up classes in here too. 

Thanks! 
Gary


----------

